# How about cryptocurrencies?



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 8, 2017)

You might be by now tired about all the cryptocurrencies chit chat, however, I am new to do this as I always ignored them thinking the "system" would have them fail, however, time has proved me wrong so I am trying to catch up any recommendations as to:

Is it worth it to mine, or is it better to use cash and get some coins?
Any wallet recommendations cold wallets, hardware wallets, cloud wallets?
The best way to link cryptocurrencies to a debit card?


----------



## raindog308 (Jul 9, 2017)

I would start by answering the question: "why do you need cryptocurrencies?"

For me the answer is "a couple places I do business with only accept payment via Bitcoin". Hence, I tend to buy $10 worth of BTC and immediately spend $10 worth of BTC.

Your needs may be different.


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 9, 2017)

rmcdougal01 said:


> The best way to link cryptocurrencies to a debit card?



I've found Spectrocoin and AdvCash to be some very good ways of doing this.


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 15, 2017)

I am not thinking really about using Bitcoin as a payment method but more as a possible investment opportunity @raindog308, however, it is very confusing when you are just starting to get into the cryptocurrency world as to which coin to get first.

@HBAndrei thanks for the suggestions I'll look those up!


----------



## River (Jul 15, 2017)

rmcdougal01 said:


> I am not thinking really about using Bitcoin as a payment method but more as a possible investment opportunity @raindog308, however, it is very confusing when you are just starting to get into the cryptocurrency world as to which coin to get first.
> 
> @HBAndrei thanks for the suggestions I'll look those up!



It's a risky investment, especially with all these new altcoins floating around and popping up every other day.


----------



## graeme (Jul 16, 2017)

It is not investment, it is speculation. It is like buying commodities or foreign currencies.

It is a medium of exchange, it does not generate income.


----------



## rmcdougal01 (Jul 18, 2017)

@graeme I have to disagree as I have a few friends that are making quite a lot of money out of it but definitely, you have a point as in the end is just like doing regular trading.


----------



## graeme (Jul 19, 2017)

You can make money out of speculation - lots of people have made money out of buying commodities and foreign currencies.

If you are making money from changes in rates, it is speculation. If you put money in a bitcoin account to get interest, then that would be investment - as long as the interest if your primary motive (if the interest is an added bonus on rate changes, then it is still speculation).


----------



## Eric (Aug 20, 2017)

Bitcoin is the most popular crypto currency presently. There's a lot of noise around Bitcoin. I want to invest money in bitcoins. I read a very detailed article about buying bitcoins here https://the-bitcoin.com/, but I want to hear advice about the purchase. How much money can I earn on Btc? I still didn't come to a decision whether to own the bitcoins.


----------



## Lampard (Oct 4, 2017)

You should have invested in those crypto currency before 3-4 years. Its probably not beneficial to do any investment at this time due to so high price.


----------



## Vovaze (Feb 17, 2018)

If you're a beginner and you have low budget then you just invest money on ethereum or litecoin. But if you have enough budget then you can mine by putting at least 5 machines together then your mining will worth it.


----------



## HostMayo-WK (Mar 10, 2018)

I think its just a waste of resources. Sooner or later the bubble will burst.


----------



## Wiredphase (Oct 1, 2018)

rmcdougal01 said:


> I am not thinking really about using Bitcoin as a payment method but more as a possible investment opportunity @raindog308, however, it is very confusing when you are just starting to get into the cryptocurrency world as to which coin to get first.
> 
> @HBAndrei thanks for the suggestions I'll look those up!



Even I was thinking of investing in Bitcoins, but is it beneficial? What is the risk factor involved?


----------

